# I want Kobe in Charlotte!



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, as you heard by now...Kobe might be opting out after next season from the Fakers.

Wouldn't it be sweet justice if he were to go to Charlotte, after the idiot Shinn who traded him left?

And they will have PLENTY of cap room to sign him...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

charlotte drafted him...

but NO WAY is he going back. dont even bother offering him a contract.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

It's worth the shot- carrying an expansion team to the playoffs and avg'ing 40 a game would do wonders for his egoand might be enough to get him. I have to believe that the team atleast goes afer him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ya, can't hurt to at least try. NJ could try too if Kidd walks, and then Mutombo walks.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Hell, If the Spurs wait to spend their extra cap room one year they could make a run for Kobe.

Kobe and Timmy... supporting cast of Tony, Manu, and Malik.

It would be nice... for Spurs fans


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Only wishful thinking will get Kobe in Charlotte.. Considering he sticks to his word and does opt out, he's going to have a list of teams like Kidd did. Not a chance Charlotte would be one of them.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> Only wishful thinking will get Kobe in Charlotte.. Considering he sticks to his word and does opt out, he's going to have a list of teams like Kidd did. Not a chance Charlotte would be one of them.


If he's the ego maniac a lot of people claim he is, he'd go to Charlotte and make them a contender, I mean if it's all about Kobe what better way to amke it all about Kobe then signing and being the lone star on an otherwise horrendous team? It works for me, then they can lure some other star to play second fiddle to him.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King George</b>!
> 
> 
> If he's the ego maniac a lot of people claim he is, he'd go to Charlotte and make them a contender, I mean if it's all about Kobe what better way to amke it all about Kobe then signing and being the lone star on an otherwise horrendous team? It works for me, then they can lure some other star to play second fiddle to him.


I agree totally. This would be an ideal situation for Kobe, especially if Magic goes to work in the front office for Mr. Johnson as some predict.

The one hold back, is Kobe's fear of failure. But, then again, he can always blame it on the scrubs, saying he didn't have support. So, you are right --- this is ideal for him.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

This of course could be a motivator to get Shaq to actually train seriously. When Shaq is hungry, he's unstoppable...if Shaq is going to rest on his laurels the Fakers will never contend again. So why not go to a city where he's going to be a god, and bring in top players with him? There are top players who would leave their teams and take less money to play with Kobe.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SignGuyDino</b>!
> There are top players who would leave their teams and take less money to play with Kobe.


Go to bed!!!  Something is seriously wrong.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

You want kobe in charlotte? I think every fan wants kobe on their team.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok in a previous thread kobe quoted that he wants to win first of all. He wants to win no matter what, but he wants to play out his career in la. So he'll leave if they arent winning right.

I dont think he'll head to charlotte, why because expansion teams usually have losing seasons for quite a few years. Should that be the words of a superstar? I want to win no matter what. Why not have the courage to recognise your ability to turn a team around by yourself, you'll win no matter where you go. If a good positive confident attitude. You just have to find a situation thats right for u.

So charlotte being a bad idea, what about the former charlotte team new orleans. Do you think if they sent LA, Mashburn, Magloire, pj brown and a future 1st rounder they could score kobe, and samake?


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree totally. This would be an ideal situation for Kobe, especially if Magic goes to work in the front office for Mr. Johnson as some predict.
> ...


Ideal situation? How so? Ask anyone, and an _ideal situation_ is to remain with the Lakers and remain a contender year in and year out.

Kobe's fear of failure? Yes.. and I bet you know of this because you and him are tight? BS.. Everyone doesn't want to fail. Just a lame excuse to hate on Kobe.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm sure everyone feels the same way about him, wanting him on their team.

-Petey


----------



## PDB (Aug 16, 2002)

There is a reason Kobe didn't play for Charlotte the first go around. Kobe is a fan of big-market cities... he was drafted by Charlotte the first go around for Los Angeles trade bait purposes... because he essentially demanded to play for a big market team. I will guarantee Kobe won't be on the new Charlotte franchise..


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Big market teams? Thats basically narrows it down to 6,maybe 7 teams.

1.LA (Lakers/Clippers)
2.New York
3.Boston
4.Washington D.C
5.Philadelphia
6.Chicago


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Kobe's not coming to Charlotte. What's his motivation to come here over Memphis or stay with the LAL?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I read somewhere that, kobe, is opting out of his contract for one reason and one reason only. To HELP the lakers.

Thats rite. The expansion draft my freinds. The lakers can only reserve 8 players i think. So the rest of them are open to selection in the expansion draft.

If kobe opts out, the lakers can keep 8 players plus kobe. Which makes them a better team. Kobe comes back and they protect themselve from losing key role players in the expansion draft.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Plus he's going to re-up for more money if he does re-up.


----------

